# Guildford Meet - TONIGHT!!! - 7pm onwards



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

right then, seeing as i broke down on the way to the HMC and missed out on a great day, i'd like to arrange another meet in Guildford at the usual place to catch up with everyone.

Last time we did a Wednesday evening that seemed to be cool with everyone else so hows about the 13th/20th or 27th July?

be good to see you all and i'll bring some more mags down if you get bored


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I would probably venture up for the 13th or 20th, but not the 27th (too close to the Poole Quay meet)


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

oh yes, forgot about the Poole event.

OK then, 13th or 20th?

anyone?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds good to me! Count me in for the 13th.


----------



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Would really like to come along, but have the entire month of July on call.
13th will prob be more possible. Is it at the Manor as per the details on the website?


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

yep the manor inn it is!

be good to meet you 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Will be able to make all of the dates and its just down the road from me so I have no excuse.

Being a bit new, wheres the usual place?

Joss.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

The Manor Inn, Guildford

nice big car park, good food, perfect venue!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Cool, Thanks for that Clarko.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

clarko said:


> The Manor Inn, Guildford
> 
> nice big car park, good food, perfect venue!


and great company  coz I'll be there


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

cool, so far then we have got:

Clarko
Omen666
TT Jr
747DRIVER 
J55TTC
Terri TT
KevtoTTy
Coupe-sport
Dubnut
Wak!!!
Kam

thats a good start, sure they'll be more along soon


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm not coming!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

good!
no white cars allowed :lol:


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I can not make the 13th still sunning myself in Portugal, but can do the 20th July.
As I leave today will not know the outcome of the date until I return on the 18th.

If you have it on the 13th Have a good one, will be thinking of you all with a long iced cold gin and tonic to hand, but hope you wait for my return.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Any 'Other Marques' going ?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

Just so you guys that are coming to this meet are aware, i'll have my vagcom with me if you need any diagnostics carried out, let me know.


PS: the attendee list has been updated.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Which date is the meeting?

<suggestion - add date to the title>


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

apologies, now changed so everyone can see when and where!
hopefully see you there

cheers
J


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

I'll have some of that!!, see you all there!!

Graeme


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

so any more for any more then?
the meet is a week today in Guildford

be good to get as many cars as down as before......


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

will try to get up


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, still good for that! Will have to sneak off early, about 8.30pm, but I'll be there from 7pm.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yip all is looking good. Off to France in the early hours of the following morning so wont stay too late.

Will be good to meet everyone!

Joss.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hope you can get your rear bumper all sorted in time Joss :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for expressing concern Jay, I have polished off all the rubber from the bumper and alloy wheel - amazingly there is hardly any damage  The bumper is untouched but there is a slight nick in the paint on the alloy wheel. This is particularly annoying as I have only just had it refurbed after the boys at kwik fit botched it while replacing a tyre :evil:

I got Audi to check for any damage while it was in getting the ARB bushes sorted out and all is fine now. Just need to find the time to polish the rest of the car now - looks silly all dirty and a polished bumper :lol:

Look forward to seeing you all on Wednesday.

Joss.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

I will try to be there :roll:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

looks like we've got 11 cars coming along on wednesday this week. The weather looks set to be lovely so i expect to see all the roadster posers with roof down and big grins


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

clarko said:


> looks like we've got 11 cars coming along on wednesday this week. The weather looks set to be lovely so i expect to see all the roadster posers with roof down and big grins


and all the coupe owners nicely 'chilled' with windows fully wound up!!!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL definately kevtoTTy :lol:


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

clarko said:


> looks like we've got 11 cars coming along on wednesday this week.


12


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry guys - I am unable to make it.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

11 :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

As Richard can't make it, can I apply for the 'person who has driven furthest' position? :wink:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

be good to see you Damon!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Likewise Jamie

Kev you still coming? Would be good to catch up.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

B*lls, can't make it, sorry everyone :?

Double booked myself with the Vodafone go-karting team and this month's all the way up in Milton Keynes so there's no way I'd be back in time either.

See some of you at Poole quay, hope you have a good evening.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

that's a shame mate but i'm sure they'll be plenty more over the summer!
hope to catch up soon

J


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Likewise Jamie
> 
> Kev you still coming? Would be good to catch up.


Defo mate!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi guys,
Wanted to tag along again but cant make it now as I have got parents evening - i am the parent obviously :lol: 
Have a good meet and I hope to see you at the Poole Quay event on friday 29th July.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> Hi guys,
> Wanted to tag along again but cant make it now as I have got parents evening - i am the parent obviously :lol:
> Have a good meet and I hope to see you at the Poole Quay event on friday 29th July.


Surely you can do a postal vote!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

last shout then for the meet tonight......
there are about 11 of us meeting up at the Manor Inn in Guildford - nice big car park, decent food and by the looks of it, good weather!

looking forward to seeing you all there

J


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Has anyone got any Swissol Cleaner fluid they can bring along????

I have some sill protcetors that I want to fit - need to get rid of some fine scratches first!!

Kev


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

bit posh for me kev, sorry!  
i might have an autoglym alternative - i'll have a look at lunch!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Will deffo be there but Ill be at a barbeque until around 7ish so wont be eating. Then Im off early in the morning to France so wont be staying too late.

Will bring my camera to take some pics.

Strange as it may be - Im looking forward to meeting a bunch of strangers :lol:

Joss.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

is this your first meet Joss?
i see you have good taste though - i also have a silver TT!

do you need some 18inch 9 spoke RS4 wheels? i think im going to sell mine!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup my first meet so it will be good to put faces to names.

Funny you should ask about the rs4's I am contemplating it but Im also very tempted by the spertecs that Omen has.

Replied to your RS6 post by the way.

Joss.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

you can see for yourself tonight! sportecs at Â£1300 or mine at Â£500 

thanks for your post - its hard to make out his sig pic as the image is squashed - i have PM'd him though!

cheers

Jamie


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Try these two photo sets

http://public.fotki.com/omen666/tt_modi ... c_mono_19/

and

http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/valetin ... _apr_2005/

Remember they are Â£1400+VAT and then tyres on top


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

damon, you're a bad man!
you'll make me pick up the phone to Ed and order a set of those wheels! :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

> Omen666: Remember they are Â£1400+VAT and then tyres on top


Yeah but they look the bogs bollox, cats whiskers and rats ar$e


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Are they O.E's Jamie???


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

no, reps mate from Rochford with champiro tyres - are in good nick though as only a few months old.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

First meet for me too. Probably arriving around 7:30 due to being late for work â€" â€œtrafficâ€ (*YAWN*  :lol

Iâ€™ll be bringing ANOTHER silver coupe!! Glad to see the locals have good taste 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Is this the place near the golf course on the A3100 - just checking as it seems closer to godalming?

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =7&out.y=5


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

thats the place  
see you tonight


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Sorry everyone, I can't make it tonight.

Will see you at the next one.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Did the organisers of this meet manage to find the venue ? :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

UK225 said:


> Did the organisers of this meet manage to find the venue ? :roll: :lol: :wink:


Yes eventually..... Thanks for the postcode!

Had a nice little meet, Kids gave me an excuse to run and order the last plate of chips before the restaurant shut down. :lol:

Was very pleasent watching Carko Vagcoming, must have a record for fault codes at one meet though!


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Had a good evening, was nice to meet you all. Thanks for the health-check clarko, I wasn't expecting anything to get flagged... 

Shame about the food situation. I wouldn't have minded but I couldn't park at the 2nd pub and the 3rd stopped serving food 10mins early; had to settle for a pint and a bag of peanuts at the local :x


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

great meet, nice to meet some new faces - sorry for the bad news re the fault codes but at least you know! remember not to get fobbed off my the dealers with them promoising everything is fine!

nice scenic route we took to the meet from Staines! 
:lol:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Good meets, pub does great crisps 

Clarko details for Montys as below, thanks again for the mag.

Your car is looking good, keep it going :wink:

http://www.montyswheelsandtyres.com/INDEX.HTM

Cheers :wink:


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

nice to see you Kam
will have to arrange a kingston meet soon - perhaps in the Harts Boatyard car park on Portsmouth Rd?? right on the river and good food!

Kev: hows the car running mate?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

clarko said:


> nice to see you Kam
> will have to arrange a kingston meet soon - perhaps in the Harts Boatyard car park on Portsmouth Rd?? right on the river and good food!
> 
> Kev: hows the car running mate?


Nice location, yes lets do that soon.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

clarko said:


> nice to see you Kam
> will have to arrange a kingston meet soon - perhaps in the Harts Boatyard car park on Portsmouth Rd?? right on the river and good food!
> 
> Kev: hows the car running mate?


Absolutely flew home (so much so it scared me a few times  )

Bit lumpy again this morning, feels like a misfire still, although this time i backed of the throttle and it cleared itself, rather than applying more throttle) - We'll see how she goes I guess.

A BIG thanks to Wak and yourself for doing the diagnostics (Wak any chance you could email the results to me please??)

Great to see you all

Kev


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't make it last night but was over in Kent all day and into the early evening. Mind you if there was no food I would have been absolutely ravenous as I hadn't eaten since breakfast. :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

is this the guilford cruize?


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Uktowtrucks said:


> is this the guilford cruize?


No, that was in B&Qcar park and now has been stopped by the police.

This is a regular meet just outside guildford in a pub car park.


----------



## 747DRIVER (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry I wasnt able to attend-Hurricane Emily saw to that! Maybe next time. Is there a date for August yet?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not long back from France and although the Engine Management light came on the night before leaving for a 1000 mile round trip everything went OK.

It was good to see everyone at the meet and Im keen on the next one.

A big thanks to Clarko and Wak for running vag-com over the car, the light only reappeared after around 500 miles. I have been on the phone to the audi dealer this morning armed with the vag-com log and they are going to sort it out under warantee 

Thanks chaps, its greatly appreciated - I owe you a beer at the next meet!

Joss.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

stick August 10th in the diaries for the next meet this time in Kingston. Have a look at the thread!

see you then

J


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

And when's the next one?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Soon hopefully. But I think with the recent london run it will be later rather than sooner.

Whenever it is Im keen as long as the car agrees. Went out to the car to go to the london meet and had a puncture - I was well gutted.


----------

